# smoked salmon



## salmonclubber (Aug 17, 2007)

hello everyone

today i did 7 coho salmon and 1 pink salmon  so i had a full smoker i smoked the salmon using alder  and at a temp of 120  the first batch was done  in about 6 hours  this is the first time that i did salmon in the  new fridge  smoker  so it was a good run and i know what i can put in the smoker now i still have 9 more salmon that i will smoke tomorrow i will try dutches maple glazed salmon and will post when i get done 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			





huey


before 


first batch done


----------



## blackhawk19 (Aug 17, 2007)

That's a great lookin smoke


----------



## hawgheaven (Aug 17, 2007)

Wow, that's a helluva catch there... Looks great!


----------



## Dutch (Aug 17, 2007)

Great pic's Huey!! How is that fridge smoker working out for you?  If you haven't tried by Maple Glaze before, you're going to love it.


----------



## twistertail (Aug 17, 2007)

Those look great!  How do coho taste compared to chinook?


----------



## salmonclubber (Aug 17, 2007)

dutch the fridge smoker is working great i am really starting to like it i have not tried the maple glaze before it sure sounds good

twistertail 

coho are great tasting smoked i like them better then chinook they are both good eating fish i just prefer coho 
huey


----------



## chrish (Aug 17, 2007)

oh man  that looks good,  i think i can even smell it


----------



## deejaydebi (Aug 18, 2007)

Huey -

Looks great! What's the difference between "smoked salmon" and "Lox" is it the same? Looks the same ...


----------



## zapper (Aug 18, 2007)

Mr. Clubber, Sir


Is you using a spiced up brine?


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Aug 18, 2007)

*Hey Debi, there is a better definition of Lox, out there, but I can't find it tonite, this might help some? Terry*
In cold-smoking, the fish is slowly smoked, often for 24 hours or more, at a temperature from 60 to 110 degrees F. Commercial smokers use a system of liquid-filled cooling tubes, a sort of reverse radiator, to remove excess heat inside the smoking chamber. In this temperature range, the fish is not cooked, just dried a little further and infused with smoke flavor, so it remains especially moist and tender. 

The best known cold-smoked fish is the type of smoked salmon variously known as "lox" or "Nova." Lightly cured, tender, and moist, it can be sliced thin without breaking apart. (The name Nova, by the way, dates from an earlier time when much of the salmon in New York came from Nova Scotia; today, the fish is likely to be either Pacific Chinook or coho salmon or Atlantic salmon raised on farms.) Sturgeon also takes beautifully to the cold-smoke treatment. 

Hot-smoked fish actually cooks during the smoking process, in which the smoke gradually reaches a temperature of up to 180 degrees F. Smoking time is generally less than for cold-smoking. The result is firmer and flakier than cold-smoked fish, yet moister than grilled or "barbecued" fish. Temperature control is just as critical in hot-smoking; if the heat gets too high, the fish will lose all its moisture before the smoking is complete. This is the kind of smoked fish produced by most home-sized smokers.


----------



## salmonclubber (Aug 18, 2007)

zapper 

i dont use a spiced up brine i just use rock salt i dont like my fish tasting sweet i did try dutches maple glaze havent tried it yet it is still in the smoker will let you know when its done
huey

deb big arm beat me to it


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Aug 18, 2007)

deb big arm beat me to it[/quote]
*Dang Huey, you blink and I'm gone. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	



*


----------



## deejaydebi (Aug 18, 2007)

Thanks Arm. I got a few recipes to try but I'm not sure what's the best one. Gotta make lox for the boys at work for bagel Mondays. They love lox and they're so expensive!


----------



## flash (Aug 18, 2007)

Dam, now THAT is fresh salmon. I always laugh at the stuff I see in the stores that state "fresh" salmon for sale. I have fished Oregon's Columbia River twice and Salmon is still my favorite west coast fish


----------



## vlap (Aug 22, 2007)

Now is there a difference between lox and grav lox?

I have done a salt cured salmon I though was lox... maybe It was grav lox... Not sure.


----------

